# Help with Northern Hydraulic Compressor



## mdelfunt (May 28, 2012)

Hey all, new to this forum and need some help. I purchased a preowned 60gal, 2 stage compressor and have a couple issues. The compressor head has a small leak on a little valve diaphragm on top of the head, which I presume is a valve that engages around 90psi for teh 2nd stage. 

The rubber diaphragm is cracked and leaking. My problem is that this compressor is about 15 years old and I don't know how/where to get parts. The head itself has the numbers 5515 on it but no mfg name. 

Also, when the 2nd stage starts, the compressor seems to knock a little - sort of like a rod knock. I have never had a 2 stage before and don't know if this is normal or not. 

So, I would like help in locating another diaphragm for the valve on the head (don't know what its called) and any help understanding the knock above 90psi. 

Thank you for the help!
Mark


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you contact Northern as they are still in business? Roger


----------



## mdelfunt (May 28, 2012)

hi Roger - no, I have not contacted them yet. That may be my next move. Since the compressor is quite different from their current offerings, AND it doesn't have a nameplate on the compressor (only the tank) I was jumping ahead. This compressor may be 20 years or older. Its head is massive - much larger than the ones they sell today. I wish I had a manual or schematic for this thing...

Mark


----------

